# stenosis help



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Pain coders!!!

Need help to verify ICD10- 
Did query AHA and verified use M99.5- for neural foraminal stenosis

Ok how about L4-L5 Lateral Recess Stenosis? The same thing?

Thanks for any help!

Jamie


----------



## consultingbykristin (Oct 22, 2015)

In I10 they don't reference it as recess stenosis and no longer have the stenosis with neurogenic claudication code (724.03 in I9).  If you use the AAPC crosswalk tool, 724.03 goes to M48.06.  Spinal stenosis goes to category M48, under this indicates caudal stenosis.

In I10 if the cause of the lateral recess stenosis is due to intervertebral disc disorders, you code to that category. Which could lead you to the M99.73.

So first, I would ask what caused the lateral recess stenosis.  Then I'd start looking it up that way.  If caused by herniated disc, is it with or without radiculopathy, spondylopathy, etc


----------

